# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  bearer spans

## iceboxx

hi i  am building a deck over my garage and need help in identifying what size bearers i need it will be 3 bearers single span of 2.0 m and they will be spaced 3.0m apart so the joist will be spanning 3.0m and it would also be helpful if someone could tell me where to get an Australian Standards span table.. thanks

----------


## Bloss

see here:  http://www.timber.org.au/menu.asp?id=151 
and   http://www.fordtimbers.com.au/dpr_span_tables1.htm

----------


## bpj1968

I plugged your figures into Timber Solutions. I assumed F5 rated treated pine. 
Sizes in red are suitable. 2/240x35 is JUST suitable
Sizes in Blue suitable for end only as they only support half of the span 
Deck Bearers
May Support Decks Greater than 1000mm above the Ground
Seasoned Softwood, F5
Floor Load Width (mm) 
3000 3000 
Size DxB (mm) Maximum Bearer Span (mm) 
Span C'lever Span C'lever
Single Span Continuous Spa
2/90x35 770 230 770 230 
2/90x45 880 260 880 260 
2/120x35 1030 300 1030 300 
2/120x45 1170 350 1170 350 
2/140x35 1200 360 1200 360 
2/140x45 1360 400 1360 400 
2/170x35 1460 430 1460 430  2/170x45 1650 490 1650 490  2/190x35 1630 480 1630 480  2/190x45 1850 550 1850 550  2/240x35 2060 610 2060 610  2/240x45 2330 690 2330 690  2/290x35 2480 740 2480 740  2/290x45 2810 840 2810 840 
D = member depth B = member breadth NS = not suitable C'lever = Cantilever (mm)
The above table was based on a maximum Deck Mass of 20 (kg/m^2)
Floor Point Load of 1.8 kN Balcony Load Pressure of 3 kPa 
Minimum BackSpan = 200 % of Overhang
Maximum Overhang = 30 % of Backspan
End Bearing lengths = 50 mm, Internal Bearing Lengths = 100 mm    *F17 hardwood* 
Deck Bearers
May Support Decks Greater than 1000mm above the Ground
Seasoned Hardwood, F17
Floor Load Width (mm) 
3000 3000 
Size DxB (mm) Maximum Bearer Span (mm) 
Span C'lever Span C'lever
Single Span Continuous Spa
2/90x35 1370 410 1370 410  2/90x45 1540 460 1550 460  2/120x35 1820 540 1820 540  2/120x45 2050 610 2060 610  2/140x35 2120 630 2120 630  2/140x45 2390 710 2410 720  2/170x35 2580 770 2580 770  2/170x45 2900 870 2920 870  2/190x35 2880 860 2880 860  2/190x45 3240 970 3260 970  2/240x35 3630 1080 3640 1090  2/240x45 3860 1150 4120 1230  2/290x35 4180 1250 4390 1310  2/290x45 4450 1330 4970 1490 
D = member depth B = member breadth NS = not suitable C'lever = Cantilever (mm)
The above table was based on a maximum Deck Mass of 20 (kg/m^2)
Floor Point Load of 1.8 kN Balcony Load Pressure of 3 kPa 
Minimum BackSpan = 200 % of Overhang
Maximum Overhang = 30 % of Backspan
End Bearing lengths = 50 mm, Internal Bearing Lengths = 100 mm  *JOISTS* 
Deck Joists
May Support Decks greater than 1000mm above the Ground
Seasoned Softwood, F5
Joist Spacing (mm) 
400 450 500 400 450 500 
Size DxB (mm) Maximum Floor Joist Span (mm) 
Span C'leve Span C'leve Span C'leve Span C'leve Span C'leve Span C'leve
Single Span Continuous Span 
90x35 NS NS NS NS NS NS 1070 320 1050 310 1050 310 
90x45 1090 320 1090 320 1080 320 1450 430 1390 410 1340 400 
120x35 1540 460 1490 440 1480 440 1890 560 1780 530 1690 500 
120x45 1880 560 1850 550 1820 540 2140 640 2020 600 1920 570 
140x35 2100 630 2070 620 1970 590 2200 660 2080 620 1970 590 
140x45 2400 720 2350 700 2230 660 2490 740 2350 700 2230 660 
170x35 2670 800 2520 750 2390 710 2670 800 2520 750 2390 710 
170x45 3020 900 2850 850 2700 810 3020 900 2850 850 2700 810 
190x35 2980 890 2810 840 2670 800 2980 890 2810 840 2670 800  190x45 3370 1010 3180 950 3020 900 3370 1010 3180 950 3020 900  240x35 3750 1120 3540 1060 3360 1000 3750 1120 3540 1060 3360 1000 
240x45 4230 1260 4000 1200 3800 1140 4230 1260 4000 1200 3800 1140 
290x45 5100 1530 4820 1440 4580 1370 5100 1530 4820 1440 4580 1370 
D = member depth B = member breadth NS = not suitable C'lever = Cantilever (mm)
The above table was based on a maximum Deck Mass of 20 (kg/m^2)
Floor Point Load of 1.8 kN Balcony Load Pressure of 3 kPa 
Minimum BackSpan = 200 % of Overhang
Maximum Overhang = 30 % of Backspan
End Bearing lengths = 35 mm, Internal Bearing Lengths = 70 mm

----------


## kman-oz

I used Timber Solutions 2.02 to calculate the bearers and joists I needed.... awesome tool, I recommend you install it.

----------


## Zoran

Hi I recently downloaded Timber Solutions v2.02 but im having trouble using it. Can anyone help me out with this software. 
Cheers.

----------


## bpj1968

bit of a explanation HERE on how to use timber solutions

----------

